# Hey Webmaster



## William (Jun 24, 2007)

Conrad

The new and improved Profile section is so Cool. I was so shocked that closed the window and reentered Dimensions 

William


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 24, 2007)

I just noticed it, too..... I like it but have been trouble uploading a photo to it


----------



## Emma (Jun 24, 2007)

Fantastic. I'm going to blog till my eyes bleed


----------



## Isa (Jun 24, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I just noticed it, too..... I like it but have been trouble uploading a photo to it



Same here.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 24, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I just noticed it, too..... I like it but have been trouble uploading a photo to it



Yeah, it won't upload one for me either. It just goes blank page when I hit "save changes".


----------



## Isa (Jun 24, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, it won't upload one for me either. It just goes blank page when I hit "save changes".



I'm getting the same thing. Now I know it's a system issue and I'm not screwing up something.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 25, 2007)

*Esteemed CONRAD

I would like to say respectfully that I did not like the new profile system...
I can not see my old profile, so Could I have it back?
All my Gratitude!!!*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 25, 2007)

Also, my understanding is now to view ANY profile you have to subscribe to their group?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like it's back to the old way


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 25, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, it won't upload one for me either. It just goes blank page when I hit "save changes".



Yup, me too. I'm guessing there are still a few bugs to be worked out.

Thanks Conrad, for the new features. I think this will be fun for us to use.


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 25, 2007)

The picture upload doesn't work because of a missing library. I am working on installing it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 25, 2007)

I prefer my regular ol' forum profile (which you can still view if you click on "Forum Profile" in the second left to right list of options at the top) , but I'm sure some will like the additional features of this set up. 

When you click on someone's name on the boards, you still get to see the regular board profile (I hope that stays that way).


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Conrad, I really liked the feature that showed where someone was on the boards. Is that still available? Also, can we see the last time another member was online? I liked that too. 

If these features are there and I'm missing them.... can someone point them out to me??  

Thanks!


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 25, 2007)

Gadzooks! All my personal profile info is missing. Or is it? When I trie to edit it in UserCP, my info is still there. Looks like it just plain won't display. I knew life would have some bumps after I turned 50, but this was most unexpected.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 26, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Hey Conrad, I really liked the feature that showed where someone was on the boards. Is that still available? Also, can we see the last time another member was online? I liked that too.
> 
> If these features are there and I'm missing them.... can someone point them out to me??
> 
> Thanks!



In other words, we missed the great stalking capabilities of the old system. Nothing says tight-knit community like "I know what you did last night."


BTW, I think I like where the new profiles are headed!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 26, 2007)

The more I've been playing with the profiles, the more I'm getting used to it. I like the color option.


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2007)

*I never got into myspace... maybe I can get in on dimspace!

 *


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 26, 2007)

I am overwhelmed! Need tutorial!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 26, 2007)

Exactly!!  



Jay West Coast said:


> In other words, we missed the great stalking capabilities of the old system. Nothing says tight-knit community like "I know what you did last night."


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 26, 2007)

Me too! I love the colors! 



BigCutieSasha said:


> The more I've been playing with the profiles, the more I'm getting used to it. I like the color option.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 26, 2007)

*Oh my God... I can´t see my old profile...*


----------



## rainyday (Jun 26, 2007)

How are you all entering info in the "About me" section of your profile? When I look at mine, that section doesn't exist.

Also, what do I do with folks who are asking to be in my network? If I put them in a burped Tupperware, will they keep in the fridge?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 26, 2007)

LOL, Rainy..........you crack me up!!!!!!!!! LOLOL!

Hugs, Kara


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 26, 2007)

rainyday said:


> How are you all entering info in the "About me" section of your profile? When I look at mine, that section doesn't exist.
> 
> Also, what do I do with folks who are asking to be in my network? If I put them in a burped Tupperware, will they keep in the fridge?



LOL --same thing I was wondering re: the about me section...any ideas? anyone?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 26, 2007)

rainyday said:


> How are you all entering info in the "About me" section of your profile? When I look at mine, that section doesn't exist.
> 
> Also, what do I do with folks who are asking to be in my network? If I put them in a burped Tupperware, will they keep in the fridge?



Better to put them in Ziploc bags then freeze. They keep longer.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 26, 2007)

I think the new profiles are going to be fun. And for those of you, like me, who are a little voyeuristic ... you can see the old profiles, like Ann Marie pointed out.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 26, 2007)

rainyday said:


> How are you all entering info in the "About me" section of your profile? When I look at mine, that section doesn't exist.





ashmamma84 said:


> LOL --same thing I was wondering re: the about me section...any ideas? anyone?



If you drop down Profiles, and click on My Profile, you'll see the section that says "About Me". If it doesn't say "About Me", it should be the section directly underneath your avatar. If it doesn't say "About Me", I'm not what it will say, but it will have a blue background color, and to the right of whatever it says, you'll see a little picture of a Wrench and an 'X'. Click on the Wrench, and there, you can edit your personal information.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 26, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> If you drop down Profiles, and click on My Profile, you'll see the section that says "About Me". If it doesn't say "About Me", it should be the section directly underneath your avatar. If it doesn't say "About Me", I'm not what it will say, but it will have a blue background color, and to the right of whatever it says, you'll see a little picture of a Wrench and an 'X'. Click on the Wrench, and there, you can edit your personal information.



Still didn't appear, but that did get me partway there. In that pull down menu I clicked "add blocks." It shows you default blocks, one of which is the "About me" one. I clicked that then choice "add to profile" when it asked what to do with it, and that made it appear finally.

Ash, that should help you too.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 26, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Still didn't appear, but that did get me partway there. In that pull down menu I clicked "add blocks." It shows you default blocks, one of which is the "About me" one. I clicked that then choice "add to profile" when it asked what to do with it, and that made it appear finally.
> 
> Ash, that should help you too.



Woo Hoo! Thanks for the help, Chimpi and Rainyday! Worked for me!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm loving this, Conrad..thanks for adding it! For those who want to add pictures, until Conrad is able to add the necessary library, you can load an image as the background. I clicked the X on the box which should have the photo in it, which left a big space open on the background and just uploaded the image I wanted through the profile editor. I also love that we can still see our old profile...this new one is a nifty little bonus feature.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 26, 2007)

ok I accidentally clicked the head and made it disappear. Now I can't seem to load a picture. How do you upload a background like Tina's?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 26, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> ok I accidentally clicked the head and made it disappear. Now I can't seem to load a picture. How do you upload a background like Tina's?


 Go to "Style Editor" on the second row down...you'll get a drop down menu. Select "Edit Current Style", and another box will open. Click on "edit style" then "page", and more options will open to the right of that. In the top box that says "Background", you can upload an image, select where you want it to show up on the page (top, middle bottom, etc) and if you want it tiled or not. I had to play around with it for awhile to get it to do what I wanted, but it eventually worked out.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 26, 2007)

I think the new profile system is cluttered and rather useless. There are already a gazillion and a half social networking sites.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 26, 2007)

Dayum! The style stuff is hella fun. I'm all Florida deco now, lol.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if Comments will replace Rep?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh I hope not! I'm trying to get more rep and cans!  I'm lik'en them lots!






liz (di-va) said:


> I wonder if Comments will replace Rep?


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 26, 2007)

These changes are turning out to be pretty cool, I must say. I'm sure there will be a learning curve for all of us (I certainly can speak for myself...).

One thing I was wondering... My "network" friends seem to be intermittent. They don't seem to all show, and occasionally disappear and reappear at times. Is this a glitch that anybody else is having, or am I reliving high school all over again?

Stan


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> One thing I was wondering... My "network" friends seem to be intermittent. They don't seem to all show, and occasionally disappear and reappear at times. Is this a glitch that anybody else is having, or am I reliving high school all over again?
> 
> Stan



*Click on the little spanner on your My Network box and adjust the settings.

Maybe the maximum limit of 20 should be raised ?? heh.

*


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 26, 2007)

mango said:


> fa_man_stan said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I did try that, I even moved the "networked" box to the middle of my page so it has more room. Only 8 avatars seem to be showing up (there appears to be room for 6 more...) they switch order occasionally, it just randomly seems to insert some and drop others, and then next time I log in, other's have dropped and the previously dropped ones have reappeared. I'm using Firefox on a Mac at the moment.

Stan


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I did try that, I even moved the "networked" box to the middle of my page so it has more room. Only 8 avatars seem to be showing up (there appears to be room for 6 more...) they switch order occasionally, it just randomly seems to insert some and drop others, and then next time I log in, other's have dropped and the previously dropped ones have reappeared. I'm using Firefox on a Mac at the moment.
> 
> Stan



I have mine set so 20 show at a time, and they are organized by last activity on the boards. I figured that was the fair way, and that way they're always changing.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 26, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I think the new profile system is cluttered and rather useless. There are already a gazillion and a half social networking sites.




I don't totally disagree with you there... which is why I'm glad it's totally optional and isn't replacing our regular profiles.


----------



## Jane (Jun 27, 2007)

I can't figure out how you ask someone to be in your network.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 27, 2007)

Jane said:


> I can't figure out how you ask someone to be in your network.



You click 'view public profile' and on the upper left side, a little below UserCP, it'll say 'network with Jane'. Click that, and select the appropriate category from the dropdown box, and click 'add'.


----------



## William (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Jane

I would think something like "Would you please join my network?" I feel that the please is a nice touch.

William 

PS I like the new profiles!




Jane said:


> I can't figure out how you ask someone to be in your network.


----------



## Jane (Jun 27, 2007)

William said:


> Hi Jane
> 
> I would think something like "Would you please join my network?" I feel that the please is a nice touch.
> 
> ...



SMACK!!!!!

He hit me upside the haid with my own ClueX4.


----------



## Jane (Jun 27, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> You click 'view public profile' and on the upper left side, a little below UserCP, it'll say 'network with Jane'. Click that, and select the appropriate category from the dropdown box, and click 'add'.



Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## elle camino (Jun 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I don't totally disagree with you there... which is why I'm glad it's totally optional and isn't replacing our regular profiles.


waitwait...it isn't? cool! not that i'm seething with hatred for the new profiles, i'm just a little busy and braindead lately and i can't get mine to spiffy status quite yet. 
how do we set ours back to the old kind? and can we opt to view other people's olde tyme profiles, instead of the newfangled ones? is this all covered in some FAQ i'm neglecting to read? i bet it is.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> waitwait...it isn't? cool! not that i'm seething with hatred for the new profiles, i'm just a little busy and braindead lately and i can't get mine to spiffy status quite yet.
> how do we set ours back to the old kind? and can we opt to view other people's olde tyme profiles, instead of the newfangled ones? is this all covered in some FAQ i'm neglecting to read? i bet it is.




under the quick links, it's all still there.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 27, 2007)

Jane said:


> I can't figure out how you ask someone to be in your network.



I was just planning to flash people. That is how it's done, right?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 27, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I was just planning to flash people.



PLEASE tell me when and I am so there.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't cope well with change......*starts biting nails*


----------



## mossystate (Jun 27, 2007)

I know I am kinda pasty, but when I upload a pic..ummm..I get a really white screen....:huh:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> fa_man_stan said:
> 
> 
> > I did try that, I even moved the "networked" box to the middle of my page so it has more room. Only 8 avatars seem to be showing up (there appears to be room for 6 more...) they switch order occasionally, it just randomly seems to insert some and drop others, and then next time I log in, other's have dropped and the previously dropped ones have reappeared. I'm using Firefox on a Mac at the moment.
> ...



Thanks AnnMarie! It didn't dawn on me that there were settings to adjust this :doh: I got it fixed, thanks.

Stan


----------



## elle camino (Jun 27, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> under the quick links, it's all still there.



huh.
i know i sound inept here, but...where under quick links? 'edit options'? nothing there's doing it for me.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> huh.
> i know i sound inept here, but...where under quick links? 'edit options'? nothing there's doing it for me.


At the top of any forum screen, under where it says "Welcome, elle camino", between "search" and "my blog".


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 27, 2007)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/member.php?u=3772&in-zoints=1


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 28, 2007)

I deleted my network page and it no longer shows up on my public profile. How do I get it back?


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 29, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I deleted my network page and it no longer shows up on my public profile. How do I get it back?



*Nobody knows the answer for Dear MISSTOODLES???*


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 29, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I deleted my network page and it no longer shows up on my public profile. How do I get it back?


 When you open your profile, on the second menu down, there's "Profile" with a little white arrow next to it (not to be confused with the "Profile" that also starts the row above it). When you click on it, you get a drop down box. In the second section of this drop-down box, you'll see "Page management", then a green circle with a plus sign that says "Add new blocks". When you click on that, it will take you to another page that should list all blocks that you don't already have on your profile, including the network. Once you select it, it should appear on your profile.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 30, 2007)

Dang I am confused!:huh: :huh: :huh: Kara


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 4, 2007)

Is there and eta on profile pictures working with the new format?


----------



## Captain_Sanders (Jul 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I just noticed it, too..... I like it but have been trouble uploading a photo to it



Is there anyway someone can fix this thing so ppl can post their pics? I like the old version better, at least the photos worked for it!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 5, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Is there and eta on profile pictures working with the new format?



You can load a picture into any block on your profile by using it as a _background _picture. To increase the height of the block to fit the picture, just add lines of periods, or any other character.


----------



## Jane (Jul 5, 2007)

And, please, lets take a free service and kvetch when it doesn't work just like we want.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 5, 2007)

Haha.


Sorry, I didn't know asking a question regarding said service was whining.


----------



## Jane (Jul 5, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't know asking a question regarding said service was whining.



Kvetch and whine are two different things.

Don't personalize. If I'm addressing your comments personally, I WILL use the quote feature.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 5, 2007)

Jane said:


> Kvetch and whine are two different things.
> 
> Don't personalize. If I'm addressing your comments personally, I WILL use the quote feature.





When you make a general statement it's fair game to think it's directed at ANY of the posts.


If you have something useful to add to this thread by all means offer it up.


----------



## Jane (Jul 5, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> When you make a general statement it's fair game to think it's directed at ANY of the posts.
> 
> 
> If you have something useful to add to this thread by all means offer it up.



I did. Have a question?


----------



## rainyday (Jul 14, 2007)

Is anyone else getting zoints error messages when trying to upload photos, even low space ones, or having trouble getting color changes to stick after clicking "save changes"?

Also, is there a way to totally reset the profile and start over (not just the color commands, but everything).


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 14, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Is anyone else getting zoints error messages when trying to upload photos, even low space ones, or having trouble getting color changes to stick after clicking "save changes"?
> 
> Also, is there a way to totally reset the profile and start over (not just the color commands, but everything).



I noticed that zoints balks at photos it considers to large. Not sure what the cutoff is. It rejected my first one, and accepted the second. Maybe I can tinker with the settings. Global reset, I am not sure.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 15, 2007)

Webmaster said:


> I noticed that zoints balks at photos it considers to large. Not sure what the cutoff is. It rejected my first one, and accepted the second. Maybe I can tinker with the settings. Global reset, I am not sure.



Thanks for answering. It's strange--I've tried to upload photos as low as about 30k and had it balk, then had it accept ones much higher. 

Quirks aside, now that I've had time to play with this new toy a bit, it's turning out to be really fun and I'm enjoying seeing what people have done with theirs.


----------

